# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  بالنسبه لطلاب التعليم المفتوح

## the_men_of_honour

االرحاء الرد 
انا طالب حقوق تعليم مفتوح هل ينفع نقدم فى النقابه ولا مينفعش
لانى كتير بسمع من المحامين ان لازم للاتحاق بالنقابه ان يكون ثانويه عامه
وفى البند 11 من ورقه التسجيل بالنقابه مكتوب
ملحوظه/ بالنسبه للتعليم المفتوح يلزم تقديم صوره من شهاده الثانويه العامه

----------


## ياسرالنجار

ممكن نعرف النتيجة على المنتدى

----------


## dina fahmy

شكرررررررررررررررررا

----------

